# Whats Your Fursona's Personality.



## Hendly Devin (Aug 28, 2011)

There are many threads about species, about why you chose them, how they represent your character. and there are many threads about your fursona's relation to you...

But i haven't seen much focus specifically on your fursonas personality.

Such as what do they like... what do they do.... why do they do it?

I guess i could make a simple survey: (by all means forgo the survey and write what ever you want about your sona's personality... feel free to add or remove questions you find more or less important to answer)

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?

2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order to be interesting to your sona?

3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?

4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?

5. What is your sona proud of?

6. What is your sona ashamed of?

7. What is your sona good at?

8. What is your sona bad at?

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?

10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 28, 2011)

You should take the survey as well.
-----

My Fursona - Snowy (Lynx)
1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?: "Suck it easy" or "Tuck ya nuts"

2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?: He probably wouldn't say anything other than hi, but there would be a goofy moment of confidence building up to that simple hi, and the stranger would have to be doing something out of the ordinary. Such as contact juggling or dancing really well.

3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?: He'd be grumpy about it, but he wouldn't show that to the other person. He'd try and convey as much respect as possible even though his distaste for the person.

4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?: Be all smiles the entire time. 

5. What is your sona proud of?: ---

6. What is your sona ashamed of?: ---

7. What is your sona good at?: ---

8. What is your sona bad at?: ---

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?: Nature

10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations): Midwest I guess? Haven't thought that deep into it.

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:                         Snowy is a realist, but he doesn't let his attitude over the world affect his ability to still be mesmerized by life's little miracles. He's outgoing and usually over excited about stuff. His philosophy he lives by is "Give what you can, take what you need. Make life about the milk and honey, not about the greed and money." When he is with friends or on his own, he is fairly relaxed and care-free. He's a free spirit, nothing can hold him back, nothing can get in the way of his dreams, he moves to the beat of his own drum.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 28, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> There are many threads about species, about why you chose them, how they represent your character. and there are many threads about your fursona's relation to you...
> 
> But i haven't seen much focus specifically on your fursonas personality.
> 
> ...


1)If my fursona was told off by someone,he would be able to talk back to the person and insult their intelligence. Why bully someone because you have nothing better to do?
2)If i were to introduce myself,I'd stand by and listen to their convo,try to find a topic to talk about and jump in with something interesting about it.
3)If i spent  an hour with someone i didn't like,I'd more than likely try to become friends and see whats interesting about them first,if i couldn't do that,I'd tell them bluntly what i didnt like about them.
4)Depending on how much i liked the person would depend if i were flirty or just chill
5)My sona is proud of his skills at guarding the ones he loves and providing comfort
6)Ashamed of the things he can't do right but wishes he could
7)My sona is good at cooking,fighting and nurturing
8)My sona is bad at hiding things and only wishes others would be honest as well
9)My sona's favorite thing is his family&loved ones
10)My fursona lives deep in the woods,near a river for food supply
11) Alderic believes that war is something that is for the ones who couldn't be intelligent enough to deal with a arguement in a reasonable way. He believes that there may be a higher power,in a nature sense. He believes in trying to keep peace,but if you miss with his family or loved ones,You WILL get his claws.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 28, 2011)

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?
A/ "Thanks for the correction/Yes, you're right" (If the other one's points are strong enough).

2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?
A/ Sorry, boy, isn't it [topic]? *Minutes later* Sorry, what's your name? *StrangerÂ´s name* AristÃ³crates Carranza, nice to meet you.
In order to be interesting, he should be able to keep the topic intersting or do something intelectually notorious, or be extremely easygoing and easy to talk to.

3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?
A/ "Oh no, why?" with a worried face. 

4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?
A/ *Blush/Jump* *Person's name in a quiet and hurried voice*!

5. What is your sona proud of?
A/ The way he speaks, his knowledges.

6. What is your sona ashamed of?
A/ His ocassional irresponsibility.

7. What is your sona good at?
A/ Reading, imitating accents, learining quickly, sounding like a girl, sounding overly-polite.

8. What is your sona bad at?
A/ Socializing in general, fixing things.

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?
A/ Not being alone and that sweet melancholy whenever it's portrayed in artistic creations.

10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)
A/ In a tower with a single overstuffed and messy room. Job? He does not have one, probably because he's really rich.

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies: 						
A/ No real ones to speak of, he's not all that attached to any life-defining ideology. The only real one would be: "Do whatever is right and pleases you".


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright, fun little quiz thing. I'm a sucker for them. I haven't really formed a personality because I don't RP or really think about it too often (my 'sona is just a placeholder generic anthro for me to put in as a subject for drawings).

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone? 

Depends on the seriousness. I guess it could range between completely ignoring the offender or slapping their shit.

2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?

First off, my fursona would try to act casually. An interesting stranger is an open and kind one.

3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?

He'd suck it up. It's only an hour.

4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?

He'd ask the other one what they would like to do.

5. What is your sona proud of?

His ability to escape the Ukraine.

6. What is your sona ashamed of?

His military service in the Ukraine. Let's just leave it at that... :V

7. What is your sona good at?

Adapting, piano, general and technological knowledge, and persuasiveness.

8. What is your sona bad at?

Handling pressure, managing himself, and lying.

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?

Adventure.

10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)

Lives in the US, occupation never thought of, no real obligations.

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:

Mild economic conservative, social liberal, agnostic leaning atheist, strong believer in the idea that one must be kind to all others unless they prove they deserve less. Strong believer in selfless hedonism: try to make all your actions reach the goal of providing the most amount of happiness for all involved.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 28, 2011)

*I can actually use some of the stuff I wrote for this!

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?*
Listen, attempt to figure out the meaning of it, corrupt the person's words in his head then regard it as irrelevant.

*2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order to be interesting to your sona?*
If the stranger was seen as interesting, he would start of by finding something about the person that's compliment-able.

*3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?*
He's make it quite clear that he doesn't like that person, just by utterly ignoring them

*4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?*
Probably ruffle their hair first thing

*5. What is your sona proud of?*
His Keytar that he made himself, and sometimes his music

*6. What is your sona ashamed of?*
His inability to listen well, and taking most things literally

*7. What is your sona good at?*
Mathematics, playing the keyboard and short, frantic, heavy swordfighting.

*8. What is your sona bad at?*
Endurance

*9. What is your sona's favorite thing?*
His caravan!

*10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)*
Andrzej lives in his caravan and goes on nomadic trips all over the place. He doesn't have a job per say, but he manages from self-sufficiency and the occasional thievery.

*11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:*
Andrzej puts deception into high regard, although he wishes he could use it more often. He sees his thievery as an essential part of his life but is aware of the implications of himself doing so. He believes that Thieves are people who have some and want more, he has nothing, and therefore not truly stealing (although he has a keytar, generator and caravan, of which he disregards as you can't eat them).


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2011)

*1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?*
Try to reason with the person rather than resorting to a typical cyborg bloodbath.

*2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order to be interesting to your sona?*
I'm not understanding this question. I'm not sure if I should blame my ADD or my idiocy.

*3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?*
Nothing. That's what I do... why should he be any different? :I

*4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?*
... I... nothing I guess.

*5. What is your sona proud of?*
Being his god's dream cyborg model.

*6. What is your sona ashamed of?*
Uh... well he doesn't have a schlong.

*7. What is your sona good at?*
Bioengineering.

*8. What is your sona bad at?*
Sex. :I

*9. What is your sona's favorite thing?*
His god's borderline autistic imagination.

*10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)*
Some medical facility I guess; being a doctor I guess; unsurprisingly, I'm unfamiliar with this term and too stupid to comprehend the definition.

*11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:*
What? Fuck that. He's just some generic cyborg. My characters are more of a visual thing.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 28, 2011)

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone? 
 He would say 'Ok Whatever'

2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order to be interesting to your sona?
Well usually he is shy but he would say 'What's up. Name Furowulf, Furo for short. You can also call me ArcticFox One or Courage

3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?
I will have to skip on this one because I know he would get up and leave

4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?
just sit and smile and watch him enjoy his entertainmnet

5. What is your sona proud of?
Proud to be Swedish-American Wolf. Willing to sacarfice his life for Sweden and America

6. What is your sona ashamed of?
To fail things at life

7. What is your sona good at?
Mechcanic work, sniping capibilities but not an actual sniper,

8. What is your sona bad at?
Dancing (depends on performance)

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?
Well likes paintball and airsoft, video games, snowboard
10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)
Lives in Indiana (whoozfur), Occupation is a Student Employee at a Mobility Garage

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:
Well he knows that his grandfather was infected by Nova 6 that done dramastic changes. To control it he will have to use his ability to fight off the infection. He realize though that his ability is to control of fire. That how the Swedish people know his grandfather was the 'White Flame Wolf'


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2011)

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone? 
avoid them forever and try not to make a scene of it

2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order to be interesting to your sona?
"Hey...I'm, uh...I saw your shirt/accessories/pants and they seem cool..." He likes nerdy shirts, cargo pants, and cute people/things.

3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?
Swallow his pride and do it for the sake of keeping the peace

4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?
probably get all nervous and panicky 

5. What is your sona proud of?
Proud to be (for the most part) non-judgmental and having a great boyfrant

6. What is your sona ashamed of?
p much everything else

7. What is your sona good at?
Negotiating 

8. What is your sona bad at?
Combat, conflict

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?
Coffee, cigarettes, Nintendo DS games, Krogans and Turians

10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)
In the country with a lot of peaches

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:
Don't be a dick


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 28, 2011)

1. _What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?
_Respond with appropriate counter-measures.

2. _What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order to be interesting to your sona?
_"Is that an original -insert 80-90's Death/Thrash Metal name here- album?". Easy-going, calm and somewhat sophisticated.

3. _What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?
_Keep conversations to a minimum, focus on other tasks. If there is any. 

4. _What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?
_Probably come up with a million of interesting topics and subjects to discuss together. 

5. _What is your sona proud of?
_His schnapps-making skills. 

6. _What is your sona ashamed of?
_His somewhat, below average mathematical skills. 

7. _What is your sona good at?
_Working-out, baking and always being able to "lend an ear" to those he know and care for.

8. _What is your sona bad at?
_Romance.

9. _What is your sona's favorite thing?
_His GraphGear 500 pencil.

10._ How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)
_Moving between MalmÃ¶ and the US, working as a locksmith.

11._ In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies: 
_He's a introverted, realistic pessimist, with a habit of treating individuals as they treat him.


----------



## Sar (Aug 28, 2011)

This is for the 'shy and innocent citra'.



> 1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?


:'( or (T_T) face and ask why.


> 2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?


Might not (very shy) but would try be nice and friendly. The stranger would need to be a very friendly person or he would be frightened.


> 3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?


Represses it.


> 4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?


Grows more confident and "huggie" mood.


> 5. What is your sona proud of?


His math skills.


> 6. What is your sona ashamed of?


His shyness.


> 7. What is your sona good at?


Finding interesting converstion topics, observing skills.


> 8. What is your sona bad at?


Making new friends (because of his shyness)


> 9. What is your sona's favorite thing?


Lollipops. ^_^


> 10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)


??????


> 11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:


Very shy being how would do anything for his friends.


----------



## israfur (Aug 28, 2011)

*1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?* 
Depending  on the situation, he'd either walk away or bite back with an even  harsher remark. Doesn't fight often unless REALLY necessary. Nik has  never lost a battle (like me irl) 

*2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?* 
Nik Would probably use his  charm and kindness to get on the person's good side -and their list of  friends ha. With a somewhat whimsical semi-flirty persona, it'd be hard  to miss him. Mmm The person wouldn't have to be anything special for nik  to be interested in them, I think everyone is fascinating on certain  levels.

*3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?* 
Nik would stay quite but try to make friendly conversation with them anyways. Yeah, it'd be one _big fat awkward moment._ :I

*5. What is your sona proud of?*
His art, wanderlust, traveling, friendliness, all the pot he smokes, and ambition.

*6. What is your sona ashamed of?*
Walking away from  his Anubian tribe thousands of years ago. A part of him regrets leaving  the tribe but he had to go, and without his pack he can't track very  well. Which makes it even more difficult for him to travel / search for  things but it's the path that he chose.

*7. What is your sona good at?* 
Calming bad tempers,  art, blending in or becoming the center of attention within the blink of  an eye, magic, hiding, story telling, dancing, games, outdoorsy things  such as hiking and swimming.

*8. What is your sona bad at?* 
Dealing with bullies.  If Nik can't pacify the tyrant, he'll walk away. He is the type who'll  run at the first sign of trouble which in turn, makes him a good  hider/stealth. But in rare "flight or fight" instances, he will fight.

*9. What is your sona's favorite thing?* 
Wisdom, nature, and art.

*10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)* 
Nik  is a serious paw tramp (travels by feet) he's got no permanent place to  call his own. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand just like an old corny Japanese anime,  he collects friends over time to tag along by his side.

*11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:*
Nik  definitely has some Buddhist / hippie / bohemian / eco friendly aspects  to his personality, but he's an edgy futeristic thinker who's ahead of  his time. Though some would call him a passavist, he just likes to think  that he stays our of everyone's way. A non-confrontational character who is warm, hates liars, and is open-minded as can be. <3





What about you Hendly Devin? =]


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 28, 2011)

For simplicity's sake, my fursona is basically the same as me. I don't RP or write stories or anything so I basically just use him as an avatar or an online representation of myself, and haven't needed to make a separate personality or any kind of developed backstory. If I ever get commissioned art or giftart or something, I just give them a few basic facts, like that I'm pretty laidback, happy-go-lucky, and musically inclined, and then I give them artistic freedom since I like to think I'm adventurous enough to even do stuff that seems out of character.

Generally, though, if I were to draw him in a comic, he'd just be someone who tries to make the best of any situation, always trying to be cheery, really difficult to anger, maybe even a bit naÃ¯ve. He's good at a lot of things, capable of doing them well, but not _great_ at much.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 28, 2011)

Carefree, light-hearted, super sweet and lovable, but serious when she needs to be and can get angry.  She's really outgoing, except in romantic situations - then she tends to be really nervous, in a cute sort of way.  Total sub.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 28, 2011)

I love these types of threads!
Also I just barely decided on a monkey as my fursona so the answers are going to be extremely bland.

*1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone? *
"Can you say that again without sounding like an idiot? You could be right I just can't take you seriously when you act like that"

*2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?*
"Hi I'm Warren, so?  Who are you?"
What would a stranger have to be like in order for me to find them interesting? I kind of have to figure that out by introducing myself.
*
3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?*
"Listen Greg, I don't like you, Lisa... doesn't like you. The only reason I'm here is because I lost a bet yesterday"

*4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?
*"I'm having fun, you're fun, we should perpetuate my fun having"

*5. What is your sona proud of?*
"Not a lot of horrible things happen to me"
*
6. What is your sona ashamed of?*
"I have fear a failure if there's even a minute chance of it I won't do it, no matter what it is"Reason I'm not sure about college, I sucked at highschool and I mean goddamn I sucked at highschool.
*
7. What is your sona good at?*
"I'm good at free running but I'm a monkey so that's pretty much a given"
IRL, I'm not good at anything but that's the whole point of fursona an ideal version of your self covered in hair.

*8. What is your sona bad at?*
"Social situations, I've been told I can't "read a room"
RL, You're looking at captain awkward here.

*9. What is your sona's favorite thing?
*"Ahhh pop culture, musicals, sci-fi and everything in between except the things excluded. Bacon*."
*
*10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)*
"I work at a bookstore and attend a community college while all my friends got to much better colleges that they got in with scholarships"
I don't work at all, I'm not currently attending any college but I'm looking because my life depends on it and all my friends go to much better scholarships that they got it with scholarships. 

*11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:*
"All I honestly know is that somehow I'm completely wrong yet somehow I've mange to sustain a black and white morality, hero complex. I wanna to be Supermouse knowing full well that even Supermouse can't be Supermouse, I want to please everyone knowing full well that you can't even have an opinion with out metaphorically murdering someone. So I'm constantly trying to set my self adrift in a sea of grey because grey is logical. You can't divide the world and everyone on it by good or bad no matter how much you thing you see a definite contrast."


----------



## Kibou (Aug 28, 2011)

He's a pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 28, 2011)

I've got 14 'sonas, so prepare yourself for a long as hell post.

------------------
*Penny/Night Penny/Chaos Penny/Pennington/JR/Zenon/Dogma/Mort/Malcolm/Jami/Haazard/Bulls Eye/Morphine/Trippy*

*1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?*

*P*: "Kiss my orchid ass!"
*NP*: "Well your quite the incompetent white glow-stick."
*CP*: "I'd will literary SEND YOU TO CTHULHU!"
*P*: "Time for you to experience nuclear warfare!"
*JR*: "I'll have you as the next sci-fair project."
*Zenon*: "Do I need to invade your galaxy!"
*Dogma*: "I can kill you faster than you think! *zombie growl*"
*Mort*: "I love to eat you when Dogma takes care of you!"
*Malcolm*: -in Jack mode- "I hex you from the depth of Jango, puny spirit!"
*Jami*: "Want to see a magic act, poof your dead!"
*Haazard*: "Time to cook the chicken."
*Bulls Eye*: "The targets now on _you_!"
*Morphine*: "Target practice already? Oh well.-readies a quill-"
*Trippy*: "You'll get the horror one."

*2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?*

*P*:  Hi...umm? Sciency type
*NP*: Yo? Partying type
*CP*: *hands a black rose* Dark and evil type
*P*:  Brother! Surfing type
*JR*: Greetings *bows down* Mad scientist type/Supervillian type
*Zenon*: Kurplilar! *antennas clap and spark* Video gamer
*Dogma*: *zombie groan* Dead type
*Mort*: *wriggle inside Dogma* Insect lover
*Malcolm*: Yoohoo! Scientist type
*Jami*: Your nice to poof in. Illusionist type
*Haazard*: Like fire,ey? Fire charmer
*Bulls Eye*: *beg face and cute spin* Superhero type
*Morphine*: *rolls around* Raver type
*Trippy*: You seem fun. LSD user.

*3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didn't like?*

*P*: I'm leaving.
*NP*:  *splash drink in crotch*
*CP*: *place a death hex on said person*
*P*: *let rip hard*
*JR*: You impudent!
*Zenon*: *orb them in deep space*
*Dogma*: *bite person on the arm*
*Mort*: *nip the person on the nose*
*Malcolm*: I wish the hex on me was on you!
*Jami*: Time for another magic act, poof you in the middle of the pacific. Have fun with Jaws's relatives!
*Haazard*: I'm gonna fry you more than the sun.
*Bulls Eye*: *spit molten metal in the person's face*
*Morphine*: Oops, did I DO THAT?!?!
*Trippy*: Time for you to see a black rainbow. *punches person*

*4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?

**P*: *hug*
*NP*: *epic tight hug*
*CP*: *sensual grin and tail hug*
*P*: *lets rip and stink hugs*
*JR*: Your quite the organism.
*Zenon*: *rainbow tail glows*
*Dogma*: *huggle*
*Mort*: *rub against your face and smile*
*Malcolm*: You can ride in my pouch any day.
*Jami*: *poofs a bushel of roses*
*Haazard*: *peaks you on the head* Your the spark.
*Bulls Eye*: *woofs and licks your face*
*Morphine*: *retracts quills and spikes*
*Trippy*: A good trip for you.
*

5. What is your sona proud of?

**P*: Everything
*NP*: Everything
*CP*: Dark, evil, and macabre
*P*: Surfing
*JR*: World Domination
*Zenon*: Earth
*Dogma*: Being alive, again
*Mort*: Dogma
*Malcolm*: Penny and Pennington also voodoo
*Jami*: Philanthropy
*Haazard*: Penny and pyromania
*Bulls Eye*: Penny and protecting the innocent
*Morphine*: Escaping JR's lab
*Trippy*:Everything*

6. What is your sona ashamed of?

**P*: Not a fighter
*NP*: Fickle
*CP*: Head strong
*P*: Constant uncontrollable gas problem
*JR*: Nothing
*Zenon*: Being the ONLY alien panda
*Dogma*: A zombie
*Mort*: Not being able to morph into a fly
*Malcolm*: A cursed ghoul
*Jami*: Not enough fans
*Haazard*: My anger issues
*Bulls Eye*: Way too optimistic
*Morphine*: An outcast to normal society
*Trippy*:Wanting out of the acid trip world*

7. What is your sona good at?

**P*: Artificial Biology
*NP*: Throwing Goth raves
*CP*: Casting spells
*P*: Surfing and flatulence
*JR*: Evil mad scientist
*Zenon*: Video gaming and making weapons
*Dogma*: Partying
*Mort*: Partying
*Malcolm*: Everything
*Jami*: Illusions not rigged or staged
*Haazard*: Fire anything
*Bulls Eye*: Superhero
*Morphine*: Archery
*Trippy*:Making others smile*

8. What is your sona bad at?

**P*: Fighting
*NP*: Nothing
*CP*: Being anyway, shape, form good
*P*: Nothing
*JR*: Nothing
*Zenon*: Being a sore loser
*Dogma*: Making friends
*Mort*: Flying
*Malcolm*: Making new friends
*Jami*: Nothing
*Haazard*: Keeping his cool
*Bulls Eye*: Gullible
*Morphine*: Gullible
*Trippy*:Nothing*

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?

**P*: Drawing
*NP*: Listening to trance music
*CP*: Conjuring the spirits of the dead
*P*: Hanging out with friends
*JR*: Making WMDs
*Zenon*: Video games and conventions
*Dogma*: Raves
*Mort*: Raves
*Malcolm*: Necromancer conjuring
*Jami*: Philanthropy
*Haazard*: Fire
*Bulls Eye*: Saving the day
*Morphine*: Love
*Trippy*: Rainbows*

10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)

**P*: In house with Zenon, Dogma, Mort, Bulls Eye, Haazard, Morphine, and Malcolm. High School student (Orlando 2016)
*NP*: In a modified cavern. College graduate (Orlando)
*CP*: In parts unknown. Full time Black Witch.
*P*: In same house as Penny. Pro-Surfer and college student (Orlando, FL)
*JR*: In a giant mansion. Full time mad scientist. (Up-state NY)
*Zenon*: Full time game programmer
*Dogma*: Full time raver
*Mort*: Full time raver
*Malcolm*: College student
*Jami*: In a large house. Full time entertainer. (Las Vegas)
*Haazard*: Works in a BBQ joint part time and is a partner to Bulls Eye (Houston, TX)
*Bulls Eye*: Full time superhero. (Houston, TX)
*Morphine*: Unemployed
*Trippy*:Full time mood changing expert*

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:*

*P* Life isn't a back breaking chore just live it in peace. 
*NP*: Fight the power!
*CP*: Antidisestablishmentarianism.
*P*: Don't let the waves hit you too hard for long. The sunset will always be there for the moon's light will be calm for the tides.
*JR*: Antidisestablishmentarianism.
*Zenon*: Earth life forms have done the greatness of justice to welcoming my existence.
*Dogma*: I'm not dead yet...wait a minute.
*Mort*: Big hearts come from the smallest of angels too.
*Malcolm*: I might be dead and gone but that is no longer a means of giving up
*Jami*: Reality is just an illusion, for one who believe in this false dimension will be split by zero.
*Haazard*: Propane is the seed to the flame.
*Bulls Eye*: Do a positive deed to another and you'll be rewarded with hearts.
*Morphine*: Life isn't a scripture, it a cycle that nature has and we have to obey by it's unseen rules. 
*Trippy*: Take time to have fun and relieve those bugs off you.

-------------

This took forever.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 29, 2011)

*1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?*
Nod silently and ignore the person.

*2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves  to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in  order to be interesting to your sona?*
State her name with a smile, and offer a handshake.  And it doesn't matter, it's a new person!  Who doesn't love meeting new people?

*3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?*
Try to get through it with as few words as possible.

*4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?*
If it was like, a romantic interest?  Have a good time with the person, sit and chat or whatever, maybe a kiss or hug after~

*5. What is your sona proud of?*
Not really anything, but she's not ashamed of anything either.

*6. What is your sona ashamed of?*
Nothing.

*7. What is your sona good at?*
Giving others a sense of self-worth and making people smile.

*8. What is your sona bad at?*
Being a dom.  

*9. What is your sona's favorite thing?*
Her collection of plushies.

*10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)*
Obligations include NOT THIS QUESTION.

*11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:*
Philosophies include not answering this one, either.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 29, 2011)

israfur said:


> *What about you Hendly Devin? =]*


*

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone?* 
Examples:
"Oh no no no, massa i sorreh massa, i sorreh i doesn' means to make you mad massa, i's only try'n ta have sum fun massa! i dint know ita be so baaad massa, I swears massa i'a never do it again, i swears... jus dun wip me again! no massa please! I promis a be good from now ons. i swears."

or "whatchutalkinboutwillis!?"


*2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to  an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order  to be interesting to your sona?* 
say "hey girl... you like food?" (best pick up line ever.)

interesting people come in two groups

group one is people that manage to display some sort of charm or candor. or is or acts in a way he has not yet seen very often. Examples street philosophers, trannys, generally charismatic and intelligent individuals, purdy people etc.

Group two is people that he thinks look tastey

If you are not group one... you are group two... no exceptions.

*3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?* 
He would either continually berate them, make fun of them, and be a mean nasty bitch untill they either threw a punch, started to cry or walked away.

or he would stab them and eat their eye balls.

*5. What is your sona proud of?*
His unbelievably attractive face, and his ability to be a rugged no bull shit sarcastic domineering ass hole whilst still maintaining a well thought out process to thinking, and being a generally snuggly, lovable, wooly ball of funness for people that deserve his kinder nature.

*6. What is your sona ashamed of?*
not so much ashamed but embarassed about his love for wearing pink frilly underwear... however he is very fucking proud of his hello kitty undie collection.

*7. What is your sona good at?* 
Dancing, stabbing, snugglin, and being a bastard.

*8. What is your sona bad at?* 
topping in bed without becoming a sadistic monster.

*9. What is your sona's favorite thing?* 
his mirror, his hooves, and his spetznaz entrenching tool.

*10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)* 
Hes a vagrant, he is like all the criminals that you see running around the city in the*beginning*of the robo cop movies. His occupation is MASS DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!! not really but kinda. He feels obligated to give cigs to cool home bums that ask for them nicely.

*11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:*
Hen is conflicted between his nihilistic anti-humanist and moral-less-ness, and his feelings that people oppressed by irrational authority and general common stupidity deserve an outlet and an understanding of their situation. He also believes that a satisfactory life requires one to seek out what is beautiful, and good as well as what is honest and reasonable. Tho he is completely*skeptical*as to what could be considered true, good, beautiful and reasonable. He believes that honesty is the greatest act a person can commit, and thus*insincerity, twisting the truth, lying, and*hypocrisy*are the greatest evils.

Pictures illustrating my hendy's personality:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4092031/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5606687
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5613138
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3257159/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2782773/

yeaaaaahhh.....


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 29, 2011)

1. What would your sona do/say if they were told off by someone? 
A: "Oh, sorry about that."

2. What would your sona do/say if they wanted to introduce themselves to an interesting stranger? And what would that stranger be like in order to be interesting to your sona?
A: An interesting stranger is someone who has made it clear that they are interested in something that is common to Vance's interest. He would probably try to start a conversation with "Hey, um, I couldn't help but notice that you like *interest*?"

3. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they didnt like?
A: Sit quietly, engage in no conversation, drive forth other attention-worthy or not attention-worthy objects in the room. Basically divert himself from the other person.

4. What would your sona do/say if they had to spend an hour with someone they did like?
A: Probably the same thing, but be willing to engage in conversation or activities with said person.

5. What is your sona proud of?
A: Musicianship.

6. What is your sona ashamed of?
A: Himself as a person and his mistakes.

7. What is your sona good at?
A: Music-specifically trumpet, marimba, and saxophone.

8. What is your sona bad at?
A: Large amounts of physical labor, flirting. Being social.

9. What is your sona's favorite thing?
A: Either weed or the marimba.

10. How does your fursona live? (location, occupation, obligations)
A: In an apartment with his instruments; sometimes rents a recording studio. Works for professional bands. Sometimes works for marching bands as an instructor.

11. In a short paragraph please explain your fursona's over all views, ideals, or philosophies:
A: Vance believes himself to follow the philosophy of taking action when necessary, but not often. He believes that a social life is not something that requires his massive attention, and thus he allows himself plenty of time to be alone and think, read, or practice his music. He takes time to go to parties and check up on friends, but does not act extremely social. He is an Independent based on Democratic views. He is an Agnostic and bisexual. 
Even though he is bisexual and is willing to date men, he wishes to marry heterosexually. Overall, he does not partake in drugs often, but every so often he takes the time to smoke some weed or drink a bit. 
Sexually, he does not will himself to have physical relations with a lot of people. The only time he ever physically did something with a stranger was when he first drank alcohol and got mind-blowingly drunk. 
Overall, he is quiet and extremely restrained, but not unwilling to be friendly to others.



Hendly Devin said:


> yeaaaaahhh.....



4?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 29, 2011)

dammit double posted.
delete this.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh yeah...

4. Hen would prolly jump on their shoulders and shout "onward hoooooooooo! To the bedroom!!!"


----------



## israfur (Aug 30, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> 4. Hen would prolly jump on their shoulders and shout "onward hoooooooooo! To the bedroom!!!"


I've taken a liking to you mister!
I shall add : 'D
Damnit I wish I had a working scanner, I would so make art for your sona </3 Nnnnggg


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 30, 2011)

Do it. Hes narcissistic and wants your attenshunz


----------

